# 2007 Dec 30th - NYE (-1) London Cruise.... back by demand



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

*20 listed so far! *

This is a simple Follow the Leader cruise and look after your follower.
If you have to move on leaving someone then look for a convenient stop point, try to be in sight of your follower.

BRING TOMTOMS! SAT NAV will be an asset to have.
It is almost impossible to keep everyone together in the traffic so Sat Nav's preferable so if you get lost, call me and we'll give you a target to aim for to regroup.

*Xmas Lights Theme if you fancy decorating your car.*

*CAN I HAVE YOUR CAR MODEL, REGISTRATION and NAME via PM for Canary Wharf ( Canary Wharf is on  ) *

Wrap up warm.....
A Food stop plan is to get a Takeaway Burger from TinselTown (24 hour diner) and either eat in the car or move on to St Pauls to park and eat.

The plan..... so far...... it may change!
Sunday 30th

Meet up at Maranello (Ferrari) Egham *7pm(7.15 depart)*, M4 into town. 
*Sat-NAV - TW20 0AX Egham by-pass or Egham Hill*
(cant park inside any more so be on the kerbside)

Meet up Opposite (slightly before) Harrods *8pm for others*. 
(Grab a snack at any of the local joints, if you like)
*Sat NAV - Brompton Road SW3 1*

*8.30pm depart*, Cruise up to Park Lane
Oxford Street - Oxford Circus
*Sat-NAV - Oxford Street*

Regents Street
*Sat-NAV - Regents Street*

Trafalgar Square - The Strand
*Sat-NAV - Trafalgar Square , then, The Strand*

Grab - some food
*Sat-Nav -
TINSELTOWN
EC1
44-46 St John St
London
EC1M 4DF*

St Pauls - Stop (eat your snacks if you have them)
*Sat NAV - Lugate hill or St Pauls Churchyard EC4M 8*

Through Bank to Canary Wharf, plan to stop at Lloyds Building and the Gherkin, in Bank.

Canary Wharf
*Canary Wharf....... * - BANK STREET in Canary Wharf
*Sat NAV - Leadenhall street , then, Westferry Road E14 4*

Run back to Limehouse tunnel (30mph) Embankment (lots of speed Cameras) and to London Eye last Stop
*Sat NAV - Westminister, then , Belvedere Road SE1 8 (London EYE)*

Bring PMR Radios Channel 4! my number 07900 226864


























1. Me! 
2. mattyR
3. ezz
4. CamV6
5. Sline
6. Sline+1
7. TT-fastcar
8. phodge
9. Conlechi
10. blackers
11. gloveywoo
12. Naresh
13. Chip_iTT
14. ybuzko
15. IanTTR
16. Dotti
17. UK225
18. S4 4 FAK
19. Jaayde
20. Rustyintegrale
.............


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

im with you this time sir :roll:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm in too..pm'd the details

Matt


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Count me in!! PM'd


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll be there 110% Put me down for Maranellos meet at 7.

1. Me! 
2. mattyR 
3. ezz 
4. CamV6 
5. SLine


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

im in!!!!! 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me too! PM sent.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Me too please 

PM sent

Mark


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Me too! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Sounds good
pm sent


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm there!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I have been on 3 of these fantastic cruises, each one has been loads of fun , unfortunately I will be away so will miss out :?

have fun guys 8)


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

PM Sent


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Hoping to be in on this...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Canary Wharf have kindly agreed again for us to drive through and stop for pictures...


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Wehey!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Wak said:


> Canary Wharf have kindly agreed again for us to drive through and stop for pictures...


 Great News Wak 8)

Mark


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Sweet!

Can whoever took those professional pics at the last one get some of mine please 8)

Cant wait for this one!


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

i might come (and will have to bring my dad with me, as he is visiting) will bring the cam too


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Put my name down please 

PM sent


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Come on guys , the more the merrier 

Mark


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

conlechi said:


> Common guys


Only very discerning TT owners around these parts Mark :lol: :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Common guys
> ...


Edited now Norm :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

PM'd...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

so far...

1. Me! 
2. mattyR
3. ezz
4. CamV6
5. Sline
6. Sline+1
7. TT-fastcar
8. phodge
9. Conlechi
10. blackers
11. gloveywoo
12. Naresh
13. Chip_iTT
14. ybuzko
15. IanTTR
16. Dotti
17. UK225
18. S4 4 FAK
19. Jaayde
20. Rustyintegrale
.............


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good 8) 8)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Right we have our permit for CW! 

hope to see you all on the night.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Wak - seeing as this is my first London cruise can you tell me what I can expect from the Canary Wharf experience - is there anyone coming who will be taking professional photos on the night? I'd like some a few nice nite photos to go with my spooky one below!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Naresh said:


> Wak - seeing as this is my first London cruise can you tell me what I can expect from the Canary Wharf experience - is there anyone coming who will be taking professional photos on the night? I'd like some a few nice nite photos to go with my spooky one below!


Hi Naresh,

its not as organised as that, we get together, we try and stick together through town and to get through the Xmas lights.

We get to TinselTown to Eat... and its the only toilet stop!

then on to St Pauls, Bank, and into Canary Wharf where we have some space we can park at with some nice buildings around and usually their own xmas lights.

no pro photographers just you and your own camera and we have some time there for you to take your own pictures.

then we'll head down the embankment, through limehouse tunnel, past Tower of London and eventually to Westminister and the London eye to finish!

Fingers crossed it will be dry!

regards
Wak


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Wak, I'll be driving round the M25 most probably to the starting point and if its a crap day with alot of salt on the road can you recommend any hand car washes close to the start point?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Naresh said:


> Thanks Wak, I'll be driving round the M25 most probably to the starting point and if its a crap day with alot of salt on the road can you recommend any hand car washes close to the start point?


you can come over early and use my jet wash and wash it yourself!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Wak - will see how the weather is on the day.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Wak,
can you confirm the first post code , my sat nav can't recognise it

Mark.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Hi Wak,
> can you confirm the first post code , my sat nav can't recognise it
> 
> Mark.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks 

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Hope you know the way Mark!!!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Wak, roughly what time for Canary Wharf and London Eye? I may not be able to stay the whole cruise... see u at Harrods just b4 8pm tho


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Hope you know the way Mark!!!


 I'm following you Matt :wink: :wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok who is actually starting the cruise with Wak in Egham? As its a pretty long round trip for me I may start at the second location, plus it may help save on brake dust!!


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll be starting in Egham 8)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> Wak, roughly what time for Canary Wharf and London Eye? I may not be able to stay the whole cruise... see u at Harrods just b4 8pm tho


I'm, guessing midnight to 1am


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like its going to be an awesome meet! Im going to give the car a good clean tomorrow.

See you there!!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Weather looks good as well 8) 
(bbci weather)

See you all tonight

Mark


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Gave my car a good clean yesterday and going to give it a swissol treatment today! 

Anyone else meeting up at Egham, or are the majority of you heading for Harrods first??


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Gave my car a good clean yesterday and going to give it a swissol treatment today!
> 
> Anyone else meeting up at Egham, or are the majority of you heading for Harrods first??


 Egham , for MattyR and myself (the South Wales cruise :wink: )

you locals can lead the way then :wink:

Mark


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

See you all tonight


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I'll be joining up at Harrods now as my mate wants to finish watching the Liverpool-Man City game so see you all there!  I'll be travelling down from Enfield if anyone wants to join me?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

most of the route plan...... 





















































ignore start at St Pauls, we'll go for eats first, then st pauls afterwards









Then St Pauls and Lloyds building









Onto canary wharf

















After CW we get into the Limehouse Tunnel...









head pretty much straight following the embankment all the way back to Westminister and Big Ben.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

setting off in about 20mins time , car's clean and shining 8)

2 hrs on the M4 will put pay to that though :evil:

Still , it wont look too bad in the dark 

see you all later

Mark.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Ok I'm in..  The car is cleanish... see you at 7.. :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well guys, I f****d up bigtime...

I always assumed the NYE Cruise was on the 31st... I never saw the date until now...  Really pissed off. There were a lot of people on that cruise I've wanted to meet...

Bugger...

Hope you guys have/had a good time. Post some pics...

   
Cheers

Rich

PS Even Brazil is off - overbooked flights... [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Anyone around or doing anything on NYD???? Bluewater mebbe, Brighton?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thats too bad mate - it was a good night, and especially so because it was my 1st London cruise! 8) Thanks for organising this Wak (were you there all night??  ) - the Tinseltown stop was especially great and overall the event went smoothly - it was a good bunch of guys who turned up - it felt like a real family atmosphere!

Hope everyone had a safe journey home.

I'll post up some pics this evening..........I'm at work now, after getting 2 hours kip!! [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Did everyone show then ? bar me and rustyintegrale that is :?

Bit gutted i could make it, just to busy at work


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> Well guys, I f****d up bigtime...
> 
> I always assumed the NYE Cruise was on the 31st... I never saw the date until now...


 :lol:

Who would be _that_ stupid eh Wak? :wink:

Hope you all had a good time. Looking forward to seeing the pics. Sorry Luke and I couldn't come but think it's time to hang up the TT hat now, (especially as I'm going backwards in car ownership these days!!  ).


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great meet 8) 8) 8)

*BIG* thanks to Wak for organising it , it was well worth the drive down the M4

Hey Wak , i'm assuming there were no camera's on the M4 out of London :wink: :wink: :roll:

Great to see the lights and was amazed at how busy it was in the city , people pointing and counting the TT's as we drove past 8) 8) ,

made me smile as a group of Japanese tourist's started taking pics of our cars 

I just got up i didn't get in til 4.14am after an epic drive through thick fog for a lot of the way home  

Great to see some familiar faces and to meet some new ones as well , great show of some cool looking TT's and i am sure there will be some great pics later

Will post up some of my pics later 

Mark.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for everyone who came, it was a good night, good company , good weather...... pics later ... my head hurts! :roll:

no cameras Mark where I was playing!

James you narf drive slowly m8! catching up with you on the M4, bet you blame it on your Dad being with you! :wink:

Naresh's led lights look very cool as do his interior led touches.

I need to take some drugs and sleep some more!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another great night - well done Wak, excellently organised as usual. 

Good to see so many new faces and catch up with some old ones.

Those Tinseltown milkshakes.....mmmmmmmm..... :wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

phodge said:


> Those Tinseltown milkshakes.....mmmmmmmm..... :wink:


So you're the one who had double choco shakes then?? :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok folks,

some of my pics , not brilliant and i am sure there will be some better ones to come along soon

Mark

MattyR and me , the South Wales cruise up , all clean and ready to go 










Arrived at Marrenello 










Outside Harrods 8)



















St Pauls 




























London Eye 1am :roll:


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

What an awesome night, A big thanks to Wak for sorting everything out and also everyone who came and made it what it was. My co pilot Alex and i enjoyed every second of it and cant wait for the next one!

Was great meeting everyone and look forward to meeting you all again, espsally you Adrian you were a great laugh and a true credit to your dad.

@ Wak i hope there was'nt any cameras on that strecth of the M4 :twisted:

Now where are all those pics you guys with the big cameras took? 

Thanks again everyone
Sam


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice pics Mark! 

I can't believe I was such a klutz and missed it... :?

No Brazil trip either now and a sick pussy to look after... :?

Serves me right I guess, but will still love to see all the pics.

Cheers mate, HNY

Rich


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Happy New Year to all on the forum
particularly all who went on the NYE-1 cruise.

Adrian and I really enjoyed ourselves it was great to meet everyone.

Thank you Wak for organising it all and especially for guarding my car against the traffic wardens! :evil: [smiley=policeman.gif]

Adrian made friends with s line (sam & alex) although they seem to have convinced him that a wii is the way ahead!

I have attached a few of his photos

























Regards
James & Addie


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi James - great meeting you on Sunday and I will look out for your around Enfield! Loving those wheels! 8)


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Wak said:


> James you narf drive slowly m8! catching up with you on the M4, bet you blame it on your Dad being with you! :roll:


Well to be honest I usually dont drive fast. Im always telling the girlfriend to slow done  But yes having the Dad in the car makes sure I don't go fast. Though as you all went past I did have a quick blast and was very impressed with 6th gear pickup of the Vagcheck remap  fastest I've been yet!

Thanks for a super dooper doopery event Wak. Looking forward to next years already  P.S. Think I need some LED strips, clear corners, angel eyes and an SKN digital boost gauge sometime this year 8)

Was wonderful to see new faces as well as familiar ones  Everyones cars were looking sensational!

James


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:? :? :? :? :? :?

Wish I'd been there...

It'll teach me to READ posts properly... :?

cheers

Rich


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Naresh said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Those Tinseltown milkshakes.....mmmmmmmm..... :wink:
> ...


Me..?? Noo...!!! Don't know what you mean!!! :roll: :lol: :wink:

(They were very nice.....  )


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Those London Wheel pics have gotta provide inspiration for a modernised Angel Eye...

Naresh? 

Cheers

rich


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Apologies for the delay in posting these pics lads but been on hols for the week and not had internet access....although most of them are of my car....got carried away!!!

Great night...well worth the 2 hour drive from South Wales there and the 3 hour plus drive afterwards to get to our Log Cabin in deepest West Wales!!!. Having never driven through London before it was certainly an eyeopener for both Michelle and myself.

A big thank you to Wak for organising and to Troy who made sure we all stayed together...despite best attempts to all get lost at some point!!

The looks that we were getting in Oxford Street and Regents Street were priceless...people counting the number of cars etc!!

Nice to put some faces to forum names and meet more of the "crew"

Me and Mark(Conlechi), arrived first at Marranello

































then off into the night following Wak's lead....and not having a clue where I was going!!!


































































































































Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Some great pics Matt 8) ,
getting used to that new camera then :wink:

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> getting used to that new camera then


Mmmm....not so sure about that Mark...more luck than judgement I think!!!

Despite the 2 hour drive our cars are still looking clean mate!!

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> > getting used to that new camera then
> 
> 
> Mmmm....not so sure about that Mark...more luck than judgement I think!!!
> ...


Yep 8)

i will be asking you for a couple of hi res pics i think 

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

here's one for your album Mark...right click and save as should do you.

All atmospheric in black and white


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

done :wink:


----------

